# PRIMA BABY MAGAZINE....OUR STORY



## lisabelle (Nov 14, 2005)

For those of you that followed my surrogacy journey you may wish to see the story in print in this month's Prima Baby magazine.

I bought a copy today and I started crying in Morrisons whilst reading it!!!

Hope you all enjoy it.

Lots of love

Lisa xx


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Ooh! I'll pick that up today!!   ( and a box of tissues no doubt! )


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Ohhh will get a copy later !!

Think I will need a box of tissues to - and a brew and a pack of choccie biccies !!  Well done Lisa - can't wait to read it.

T xx


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi Lisa,
Off to buy a copy right now !
Loads of Love
Sam 
xx


----------



## surromummyuk (Oct 4, 2007)

oh yea i will get one too!
love nicXX


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

boo hoo I couldn't find a copy anywhere......


----------



## crownmum (Jul 18, 2004)

Hi Lisa

I will have a look out for it.

Well done!


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

Whoo Hoo found a copy today ! Have to say this is one of the most positive surrogacy articles Ive ever read so well done u all and prima baby !  Lovely pics too Lisa 
xx xx xx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Lisa
I will pick one up tomorrow 
x x x


----------



## SuziT (Aug 18, 2007)

can't wait to read your story.  November edition hasn't reached Belfast yet, but will watch out for it.

take care


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Doh!

I picked up the normal Prima & was wondering why I couldn't find it!  

I'll look in Smiths on Monday for the baby one


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

yeah i picked one up and had a wee   dh was like "what are you crying at now" till I got him to read it.  we are looking into being a surro mother for a couple of friends we know so it was really reassuring to read your story.


----------



## Jaq (Sep 23, 2003)

Well done Lisa - its a lovely article and great photos. So nice to read such a wonderful story, I'm sure it will inspire others!
And you get a free hat and mittens with the mag!! (though too small for T unfortunately)
Best wishes
Jaq


----------

